# Getting Caught With The Stash!



## big o (Apr 25, 2005)

I just read a thread about getting caught in a routine traffic stop with some gear...It hit really close to home....I have 3 bottles of injectables 2 seperate bottles of d-bol,probably 30 or so syrynges...What do you think will happen if they find that shit?..I have it there because I'm afraid about my step daughter finding it in the house and what she'll think of me if she does find it.....I know that when I'm not home that kid snoops around the house...What do you guys do with your stashes?


----------



## imdaman1 (Apr 25, 2005)

big o said:
			
		

> I just read a thread about getting caught in a routine traffic stop with some gear...It hit really close to home....I have 3 bottles of injectables 2 seperate bottles of d-bol,probably 30 or so syrynges...What do you think will happen if they find that shit?..I have it there because I'm afraid about my step daughter finding it in the house and what she'll think of me if she does find it.....I know that when I'm not home that kid snoops around the house...What do you guys do with your stashes?



Get a safe, memorize the combination, then destroy the paper that has the combo printed on it.  Just say you bought it to store important documents or guns or whatever.
It doensn't matter if get caught with one vial or 30 vials - its still a felony.
If you are the inventive type - you could make a secret compartment in your vehicle.
The safe is obviously the better choice.


----------



## tee (Apr 25, 2005)

If its in your car, out of reach, in a secure container, laws do not allow the police to search it without a warrant. On a routine traffic stop, police are allowed to only search within the immediate reach areas within the passenger compartment. Now, if you get stopped in Bum Fuck Hickville USA, the cop will probably do what he wants, then lie about what he did to find it later.


----------



## big o (Apr 25, 2005)

I'm thinking te safe is the best way..I know the little one will ask questions about it but it's for important papers and such....If I get caught with this that'll hit front page...Alot of people know me either personally or by reputation...I used to be Crazy Oscar before I found out what power lifting was...I have rotten luck...I couldn't win a 1 ticket lottery and that's no joking...Even my fiance says she's never seen anyone with so much bad luck in her life....She wants me to go to church on Sunday's with her,she says I'm not living right..That the lord will change all that......I tell her to just say a prayer for me and light a candle....


----------



## Freejay (Apr 25, 2005)

big o said:
			
		

> I'm thinking te safe is the best way..I know the little one will ask questions about it but it's for important papers and such....If I get caught with this that'll hit front page...Alot of people know me either personally or by reputation...I used to be Crazy Oscar before I found out what power lifting was...I have rotten luck...I couldn't win a 1 ticket lottery and that's no joking...Even my fiance says she's never seen anyone with so much bad luck in her life....She wants me to go to church on Sunday's with her,she says I'm not living right..That the lord will change all that......I tell her to just say a prayer for me and light a candle....




I'm "Beaming" over some of my personal stash of good karma for you Brother!!!  Can you feel it!!  Luck is on the way!


----------



## tee (Apr 25, 2005)

I tried to PM you big o, but your box is full.


----------



## Ironaddict (Apr 28, 2005)

Get a safe.  You wouldn't do time for it.  You would just be looking at a fine and depending on your record possible probation.  Just don't get caught selling or importing with intent.


----------



## TexasCreed (Apr 28, 2005)

my stash was somewhat found. i had it locked in my army box.  but the wifey kept wondering what these packages were for me in the mail and opened one and sealed it up and gave me a few chances to come clean and i didnt. then after a huge fight, brought it up and made me bring out my stash. dammit.


----------



## DragonRider (Apr 29, 2005)

big o said:
			
		

> I just read a thread about getting caught in a routine traffic stop with some gear...It hit really close to home....I have 3 bottles of injectables 2 seperate bottles of d-bol,probably 30 or so syrynges...What do you think will happen if they find that shit?




I don't know for sure, but they may be able to seize your vehicle.


----------



## tee (Apr 29, 2005)

DragonRider said:
			
		

> I don't know for sure, but they may be able to seize your vehicle.



In states with public nuisance laws, they can confiscate your vehicle, house, etc. if its connected in any way with the illegal drugs.


----------



## max lift (Apr 29, 2005)

wow, you all have my personal invite to come over to canada (bring your toque and long johns eh,)


----------



## wolfyEVH (Apr 29, 2005)

its not the gear i'd be worried about people finding, big o.........


----------



## imdaman1 (Apr 29, 2005)

wolfyEVH said:
			
		

> its not the gear i'd be worried about people finding, big o.........



Why the hell not?  Is he carrying around dildos and butt plugs too?


----------



## kell11 (May 2, 2005)

*Simple*



			
				big o said:
			
		

> I just read a thread about getting caught in a routine traffic stop with some gear...It hit really close to home....I have 3 bottles of injectables 2 seperate bottles of d-bol,probably 30 or so syrynges...What do you think will happen if they find that shit?..I have it there because I'm afraid about my step daughter finding it in the house and what she'll think of me if she does find it.....I know that when I'm not home that kid snoops around the house...What do you guys do with your stashes?


In a Briefcase...
Get a combo lock briefcase @ Office Depot,MAAAN.YOU knooow Thiiis!!
No Insult,brudda,but driving with it....capital DUMB.


----------



## kell11 (May 2, 2005)

*Yikes*



			
				imdaman1 said:
			
		

> Why the hell not?  Is he carrying around dildos and butt plugs too?


Yes, Maybe a safe.


----------



## big o (May 2, 2005)

Thanks guys...I was carrying it around because of my step daughter snooping around...I went to Job lot and bought a safe made by brinks and it was only $49 I bolted it to the closet floor from the inside..I programmed my own combo and I have an over ride key...I feel safe now...Pun here somewhere...Your absolutely right Kell...Dumb and more Dumb...No offense taken Kell


----------



## tampajay70 (Nov 21, 2005)

*Getting busted...*

I too got stopped on a routine check here in Canada, and the were testing me for DUI, when one of the officers was checking for my insurance papers and found my stash of 10x10ml vials of Test and 10x10ml vials of Deca, along with 200 tabs of Anabol and 200 tabs of DBol.  They asked me whose gear it was, I said mine.  I had my car towed and thrown in the drunk tank for the night, in the morning when I went to get my car, all my gear was still in my car right on the passenger seat!!!  Man I was floored.  I guess there was too much paper work for them...







			
				big o said:
			
		

> I just read a thread about getting caught in a routine traffic stop with some gear...It hit really close to home....I have 3 bottles of injectables 2 seperate bottles of d-bol,probably 30 or so syrynges...What do you think will happen if they find that shit?..I have it there because I'm afraid about my step daughter finding it in the house and what she'll think of me if she does find it.....I know that when I'm not home that kid snoops around the house...What do you guys do with your stashes?


----------



## mandarb11 (Nov 22, 2005)

If we could all be that lucky!


----------



## ben johnson (Nov 22, 2005)

i bought a little safe and there it all stays....hey bigo i'll give ya a run for your money on bad luck...


----------



## stealthmeister (Nov 22, 2005)

tampajay70 said:
			
		

> I too got stopped on a routine check here in Canada, and the were testing me for DUI, when one of the officers was checking for my insurance papers and found my stash of 10x10ml vials of Test and 10x10ml vials of Deca, along with 200 tabs of Anabol and 200 tabs of DBol.  They asked me whose gear it was, I said mine.  I had my car towed and thrown in the drunk tank for the night, in the morning when I went to get my car, all my gear was still in my car right on the passenger seat!!!  Man I was floored.  I guess there was too much paper work for them...



I don't know about too much paperwork, but they probably had no interest in bustin' you for the AAS since probably the majority of cops are on juice too!


----------



## Macstanton (Nov 22, 2005)

Lucky break tampajay.  I got caught crossing back into the US with a stash hidden in the front bumper of my car.  They took everything and fined me $2000.  Beats jail time though.


----------



## pincrusher (Nov 22, 2005)

stealthmeister said:
			
		

> I don't know about too much paperwork, but they probably had no interest in bustin' you for the AAS since probably the majority of cops are on juice too!


right now most cops are only interested in the big fish, those who are well known celebrities or dealers. not to say you wouldnt get busted or the cops are closely monoriting your mail and computer activity to make sure you are not a dealer but consider yourself lucky.
alot of cops do use gear because they know alot of criminals use and it is a way to keep up with them strength wise and also have you ever tried to take down someone strung out on crank or heroin, its not easy and any extra strength gain you can get is well appreciated in that circumstance.


----------



## Nitrateman (Nov 22, 2005)

Most of the cops that I know would have kept the gear, and saved themselves a shitload of money.  LOL

Nitrateman


----------



## Macstanton (Nov 22, 2005)

Nitrateman said:
			
		

> Most of the cops that I know would have kept the gear, and saved themselves a shitload of money.  LOL
> 
> Nitrateman



Same here nitrate.  A few of the cops around my area used to work out at my old gym.  Their conversations consisted of what new shit they've tried recently, how it was working for them, and what the side effects were. haha


----------



## Testosperone (Nov 22, 2005)

i hate cops, i get scared just seeing them, anyways imo safe is the way to go i have my little lock box stored and it does quite nice..little hidden key..i just tell my girlfriend its my grandma who passed aways old stuff.


----------



## tomson (Nov 22, 2005)

I hate cops too, but I love AS and some other excellent goods


----------



## Testosperone (Nov 22, 2005)

tomson ur actions are prohibited by anasci.org u have been reported..i suggest that everyone view him as a scammer untill adressed by mods
__________________


----------



## powermad (Jan 11, 2006)

I bought a tackle box and it is PERFECT for holding stuff.  I wont go into details, but it has 4 customizable/removable compartments that seal and are air tight, it is fairly small and has a place for a padlock (I use a Masterlock, it can NOT be opened w/o significant effort).  When transporting it (i.e. when I'm expecting a package or off cycle) I place the individual compartments in the trunk where the spare is and when arriving at the location I store it at (around 50 miles from my residence) I put it back together and put the masterlock back on it.  The gear cannot move around/break and it is all organized which makes it easy/fast to transfer to the smaller "cycle box" I have below:
|
|
V 

My "cycle box" is another very small tackle box of the same build/brand that I use to hold my gear when "on".  When I'm not "on" or expecting a delivery it stays in the other location 50miles from my house.  I only keep the minimum amount of gear, pins and anxillaries in order to complete one cycle in it.  It, too is locked with a padlock that is strong enough to require bolt cutters or a cutting torch to break.  Luckily I live alone right now (GF has her own place) and its small/discrete enough to go unnoticed.  Especially since I fish and have other tackle boxes/fishing poles to make it stand out even less.  Before wising up to the "game" I stupidly kept ALL my gear and related stuff in a single, unlocked ammo box.  Even when expecting deliveries (large ones)  and when living with roomates.  I did this for years.  Glad I cleaned up my act.

These are not as secure as safes, but they are MUCH more portable/accessable and more discreet as they look like regular tackle boxes on the outside.  I try not to drive around with gear though, and NEVER EVER EVER drive with gear that can be found without the cops tearing part my trunk.

Doing all this is a pain in the ass but being this careful definately gives me peace of mind.  I'd rather go WAY out of my way than get thrown in jail and slapped with a felony or four.


----------



## kell11 (Jan 11, 2006)

My gear never has to leave my bedroom closet-Briefcase w/number dial lock.


----------



## juicen00b1 (Feb 6, 2006)

pincrusher said:
			
		

> ...have you ever tried to take down someone strung out on crank or heroin, its not easy and any extra strength gain you can get is well appreciated in that circumstance.



haha pin have you ever tried to take down someone strung out on some stuff? haha this would make for a good story


----------



## turd ferguson (Feb 28, 2006)

tee said:
			
		

> If its in your car, out of reach, in a secure container, laws do not allow the police to search it without a warrant. On a routine traffic stop, police are allowed to only search within the immediate reach areas within the passenger compartment. Now, if you get stopped in Bum Fuck Hickville USA, the cop will probably do what he wants, then lie about what he did to find it later.




I agree with the bum fick hickville statement, that would happen. As far as automobile searches go, the police must have probable cause or reasonable suspicion to search the passenger compartment of the car (New york v. Belton, Ross, Carroll, Long cases). A speeding or vehicle infraction will not give a cop probable cause or reasonable suspicion to search the passenger compartment. It is what happens during the stop that gives rise to probable cause or suspicion. If, during the stop, the cop sees anything related to a weapon, they may perform a cursory search of the vehicle's passenger compartment (this is the terry doctrine applied to vehicles under Long). Additionally, during a stop the officer may, at anytime, order the occupants out of the vehicle (Mimms and Wilson cases). Then once out of the car may do a Terry search so long as there is an artciulable suspicion (Terry v. Ohio). Whatever they find on you may lead to suspicion or probable cause to search.

If your car is impounded pursuant to a valid arrest, the entire vehicle is subject to being searched, regardless if there are locked boxes or not. (Opperman and Bertine cases). 

One should always remember to never consent to a search, this is where most people fuck up.


----------



## MR .T (Mar 1, 2006)

good post bro


----------



## alan1973 (Nov 30, 2006)

ben johnson said:
			
		

> i bought a little safe and there it all stays....hey bigo i'll give ya a run for your money on bad luck...


leaving it in a safe in the car would not work for me in the winter....it gets pretty damn cold here!


----------



## lil scrappy (Dec 1, 2006)

stealthmeister said:
			
		

> I don't know about too much paperwork, but they probably had no interest in bustin' you for the AAS since probably the majority of cops are on juice too!



thats for sure, my homeboy got sheriffs, correction officers, he has all kinds of people that come over to pick up post cards.


----------



## shootmeup (Sep 7, 2007)

just wanted to let you no that i pre load my 12 weeks worth , depending on clyde and hide mine in a empty mobile phone box that had my LG choclate in then it doesnt arrise any suspiction my kids just think its a empty mobile box

or the other place is in there room some were (SAFE) , because you gotta think like a kid , kids snoop around all the time but they have no need to snoop around in there own bedroom , Tried and tested lol works a treat


----------



## ASHOP (Sep 23, 2007)

big o said:
			
		

> I just read a thread about getting caught in a routine traffic stop with some gear...It hit really close to home....I have 3 bottles of injectables 2 seperate bottles of d-bol,probably 30 or so syrynges...What do you think will happen if they find that shit?..I have it there because I'm afraid about my step daughter finding it in the house and what she'll think of me if she does find it.....I know that when I'm not home that kid snoops around the house...What do you guys do with your stashes?




dont travel with it in your cAR.


----------

